# Impedancias amplificador valvular de guitarra eléctrica.



## alvadomo (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola a todos!!   Os planteo mi problema:
Mi amplificador valvular Laney Cub Head sólo tiene una salida de 8 ohms y otra de 16 ohms, no tiene ninguna de 4 ohms. El problema es que tengo un buen cono de 4 ohms, y no puedo conectarlo, porque la salida del amplificador tiene mayor impedancia, y el amplificador sufriría y puedo cargarme el trafo de salida.

Ante esta situación me he planteado varias soluciones:
1. Cambiar el trafo de salida (no merece la pena porque es muy caro).
2. Poner una resistencia en serie con el cono para aumentar la impedancia.
3. Comprar otro cono igual que el que tengo de 4 ohms y ponerlo en serie para conseguir 8 ohms (es la mejor solución pero no me merece la pena gastarme el dinero en otro cono, porque quisiera tener una pantalla de 1x12).

Si le pongo una resistencia en serie,
-¿Creéis que me cambiará el sonido?
-¿De cuántos vatios (watts) debería ser la resistencia si mi amplificador VALVULAR es de 15 wattts?
Me da miedo ponerle una resistencia de 15 watts por si se me quema, dado que los amplificadores a válvulas suenan mucho más que los de transistores...
-¿Alguna otra solución?

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2016)

alvadomo dijo:


> . . .Ante esta situación me he planteado varias soluciones:
> 1. Cambiar el trafo de salida (no merece la pena porque es muy caro).





> 2. Poner una resistencia en serie con el cono para aumentar la impedancia.





> 3. Comprar otro cono igual que el que tengo de 4 ohms y ponerlo en serie para conseguir 8 ohms (es la mejor solución pero no me merece la pena gastarme el dinero en otro cono, porque quisiera tener una pantalla de 1x12).





> Si le pongo una resistencia en serie,
> -¿Creéis que me cambiará el sonido?


Si, el equipo pierde potencia y amortiguamiento.


> -¿De cuántos vatios (watts) debería ser la resistencia si mi amplificador VALVULAR es de 15 wattts?


Debería ser de unos 25W


> Me da miedo ponerle una resistencia de 15 watts por si se me quema, dado que los amplificadores a válvulas suenan mucho más que los de transistores...


 es así, solo dan la impresión acústica de que suenan mas.


> -¿Alguna otra solución?


Poner un transformador adaptador entre la salida de tu equipo y el parlante


----------



## alvadomo (Mar 1, 2016)

¿me vale un transformador de 220v a 110v? Esto convertiría mi impedancia de 8 ohms a 4 ohms, pero ¿me consumiría potencia?
Estos transformadores los venden bien baratos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2016)

Ummmmm , podrias probar con uno de potencia algo elevada , eléctricamente funcionaría , el sonido puede no ser tan bueno . . .  habría que desarmarlo y montar todas las E juntas y con un entrehierro.


----------



## alvadomo (Mar 2, 2016)

He visto por ebay alguno de 45w, y mi ampli es de 15w así que supongo que sin problema no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2016)

. . . Podés probarlo . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2016)

alvadomo dijo:


> He visto por ebay alguno de 45w, y mi ampli es de 15w así que supongo que sin problema no?



También podrías emplear un transformador de alimentación, por ejemplo, salida 24-0-24 y utilizas el secundario como adaptador


----------



## alvadomo (Mar 3, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También podrías emplear un transformador de alimentación, por ejemplo, salida 24-0-24 y utilizas el secundario como adaptador


¿Podrías explicarme esto un poco?
¿Dices de poner un transformador entre el ampli y el altavoz, el primario en el altavoz (220) y el secundario al ampli (24)? ¿Esto no me reduciría la impedancia demasiado (en una relacion 220:24)?


----------

